
The dark secrets of Whopper Sacrifice  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10211898-36.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
varjag
"If I defriended you, you would get a message saying that you were worth less
than one-tenth of a Whopper."

I agree it doesn't sound fair, because actually it meant you were worth
exactly 1/10th of a Whopper, not less.

